# Feeding Eggs



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have started feeding my boys a egg york at day. 


I was wondering, if you feed egg, do you feed the whole egg or just the york.. 

Have you had any problems feeding the white?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a question about this too...

It is cooked egg yolk correct? I was interested in trying it and assumed it is cooked but nothing ever said. Also some people have stated they use powdered egg yolk, where do you find that?



reece said:


> I was wondering, if you feed egg, do you feed the whole egg or just the york..
> 
> Have you had any problems feeding the white?


I was planning on hard boiling a dozen eggs today and was trying to figure out what to do with all the egg whites!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

anneks said:


> I have a question about this too...
> 
> It is cooked egg yolk correct? I was interested in trying it and assumed it is cooked but nothing ever said. Also some people have stated they use powdered egg yolk, where do you find that?
> 
> I was planning on hard boiling a dozen eggs today and was trying to figure out what to do with all the egg whites!


I have been scrambling the egg york only, I didn't know if they would like them hard boiled. Truth be told I hate the smell of them hard boiled. You can get the powder egg york from the http://www.eggstore.com/poweggyol.html it does cost more than buying eggs and for me I have more time than money so I will just buy them and cook.

I was also warned the once you start you cannot stop, I 'm not sure if it is just on dogs like Preston or if it applies weather they have CD or not.

Maybe Jan who has been so helpful to me in all this, can let us know about that.

You could give it raw, but then I think of the bacteria and their long tash and beard. YUCK.

My three are loving it scrambled.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't feed Kubrick eggs, but I definitely would not feed it raw as it is possible for eggs to have salmonella just like chicken. It's not to the same extent, but I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

anneks said:


> ... was trying to figure out what to do with all the egg whites!


Saute some onion and bell pepper and make a fabulous egg white omelette! If you have some Havarti cheese to put on top... mmmmm! OK, I'm hungry now.

You can buy powdered egg yolks by the pound at eggstore.com . The price changes quite often between $7-$8 per pound, and right now it is down to $7/lb again.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I was told by a raw food guru, to feed the entire egg raw or soft boiled. Dogs digestive tracts can handle the bacteria, because they are short and food passes quickly. I think that's how it was explained to me. I feed the raw diet and each of my guys get 2 soft boiled egges per week.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Saute some onion and bell pepper and make a fabulous egg white omelette! If you have some Havarti cheese to put on top... mmmmm! OK, I'm hungry now.
> 
> You can buy powdered egg yolks by the pound at eggstore.com . The price changes quite often between $7-$8 per pound, and right now it is down to $7/lb again.


I can get real eggs for half this price, and I always feel that fresh is best.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci won't eat eggs!  She did when she was a pup, but will NOT touch them now, even snuck into food. Does anyone else have this problem? And maybe has fixed it?

I've tried it ALL different ways, nada.

I would rather feed fresh, too. I have heard mixed theories on the raw foods, some scientists think that some bacterias can and have changed/morphed like viruses..and could get a dog sick.

Kara


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I was curious about this as I am switching my dogs to the raw diet. I am assuming that soft boiled is poached? Do you soft boil in the shell or crack into boiling water? Can you tell I'm not a big egg eater? I think the fresh eggs would be best but was wondering about the whites. I also buy cage free vegeterian fed chicken eggs so, hopefully they are as natural as possible.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paige, I just went back to this too. My breeder said to do it everyday til they were 6 months and then three times a week-- but again, I don't know if it needs to be daily for dogs with the CD. She has kind of dropped off so I can't really contact her. her suggestion was just hard boiling a bunch of eggs and sprinkling the yokes in with their food. The boys stopped eating it so I let it go. 
Cash now likes his scrambled egg yolk in the morning- I am doing it every other day. I would love some advice from Jan or Doc or Tom on this too since they seem very familiar with the study. But again, I am not sure if Cash is CD or just french footed-- so I just thought it couldn't hurt in the mean time.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I generally feed only the yolk, and I usually use powdered egg yolk (from eggstore.com) for convenience. My kids have occasionally given the boys scrambled eggs, including the whites, with no ill effects.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Missy said:


> Paige, I just went back to this too. My breeder said to do it everyday til they were 6 months and then three times a week-- but again, I don't know if it needs to be daily for dogs with the CD. She has kind of dropped off so I can't really contact her. her suggestion was just hard boiling a bunch of eggs and sprinkling the yokes in with their food. The boys stopped eating it so I let it go.
> Cash now likes his scrambled egg yolk in the morning- I am doing it every other day. I would love some advice from Jan or Doc or Tom on this too since they seem very familiar with the study. But again, I am not sure if Cash is CD or just french footed-- so I just thought it couldn't hurt in the mean time.


Jan is who was kind enough to give me information, I am sure when she see this she will tell us as much as she knows. I have to say all Doc did was asked if he was on eggs in the Preston legs thread. This is the exact reason I don't like or trust most doctors, they have information that could help but it's like pulling teeth to get it out of them.

I am sure that you could go to google and type in feeding havanese eggs and get lots of information. But write now I have fever 103.5 and I having trouble concentrating. So I will in a few days when I feel better and let you know what I found out.

I will let my vet know, but Jan said that vets don't really know about this. 
I do like my vet, he's young and willing to listen and try new things. Everytihing is not a big secret with him. Thank goodness.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paige, Oh dear, I hope you feel better!!! I am sending chicken soup vibes your way! maybe someone closer can make you the actual soup. Hugs....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Paige! :grouphug: I'm sorry you have a fever  What is wrong??? I wish I could make the eggs and bring them to your boys.

And you are right about doctors. The majority of them treat us like we are imbeciles and are incapable of understanding the *reasoning or logic* behind their theories. lol......If I only had $1 for every time I encountered that.

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have fed Smarty the whole boiled egg since she was 4 months old when Diane Klumb and Dr. Baldwin (Doc) told me "to feed her an egg yoke a day because Havanese need the cholesterol." Smarty gets the whites also as it has a lot of protein. I have heard some Havanese have a hard time with the whites and will throw them up. I started out with ¼ for 3 days, then ½ for 3 days, ¾ for 3 days then to the whole egg.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

reece said:


> I have started feeding my boys a egg york at day.
> 
> I was wondering, if you feed egg, do you feed the whole egg or just the york..
> 
> Have you had any problems feeding the white?


You can give them whole eggs or just the yolks. I use powdered egg yolks from eggstore.com. However, my wife seems to always be boiling eggs as a treat for the furballs. The yolk is a great source of cholesterol and the whites are great protein


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

When I meet Diane and Doc I had soaped pictures of Smarty and she has no sign of CD so I know their reasoning has to do with the Havanese ability to produce cholesterol.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Greg said:


> You can give them whole eggs or just the yolks. I use powdered egg yolks from eggstore.com. However, my wife seems to always be boiling eggs as a treat for the furballs. The yolk is a great source of cholesterol and the whites are great protein


Greg, you don't have any problems with the whites giving them loose stools?

I have just switch them over to Wellness core which has 34% protein and grain free vs what they were getting which had 28% protein.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have asked this on the big list and will let you know what they say.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

reece said:


> Greg, you don't have any problems with the whites giving them loose stools?


I don't......but that doesn't mean you won't/don't. The agreement around my house is if you feed the food that causes the problem, you clean the dog <grin>.

That's why I like powdered yolks. No probs there


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Oscar would not eat the powdered eggs, but he loves the half egg yolk (hard boiled) that I feed him each morning. He sits and waits for it. And what do I do with the whites? I eat it!! 

Marsha


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My breeder told me the whites gave them runny stools so i have just been giving them the yolks which they love. I have not been brave enough to try the whites because i dont want loose poops! I also thought she told me it might be good for the eyes also, but i dont remember the details.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Per my breeder's instructions, I give 1 teaspoon powdered egg yolk a day to Maddie. She eats twice a day, so I give her 1/2 t. at each meal. The powdered egg yolk is really very economical. I got the bag when Maddie was 8 months and still have alot left in the bag. Maddie is now 14 months. If I'm cooking eggs, I'll give her the cooked egg as a substitute once in a while. Maddie loves the powdered egg yolk, and will even eat it straight in warm water if I forget to add it to her food. The girl is *not* picky!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer will not touch hard boilded eggs.. Only cooked/scambled eggs for him!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

anneks said:


> I was curious about this as I am switching my dogs to the raw diet. I am assuming that soft boiled is poached? Do you soft boil in the shell or crack into boiling water? Can you tell I'm not a big egg eater? I think the fresh eggs would be best but was wondering about the whites. I also buy cage free vegeterian fed chicken eggs so, hopefully they are as natural as possible.


Raw, pouched or soft boiled is good. You don't want to cook the egg completely. I just put the entire egg in cold water and boil. I have a gas stove so I time 7.5 minutes from the time the gas goes on. The water hardly gets the chance to boil, but the eggs come out soft boiled.
I use organic eggs.

I love the Primal raw diet, all organic, all protein and veg.

I have a ton of info. on raw feeding and vaccines. If anyone is interested PM me your email and I can send info. Be prepared, it's a lot of info!


----------



## jkaminer (Sep 23, 2007)

I am brand new to this forum and a fairly brand new Havanese owner. I use an egg yolk powder on Dudley's food every day. Here is the link to the website I got it from...http://www.eggstore.com/poweggyol.html. Hope that helps. - Jackie


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I scramble up an egg for all 3 dogs a couple times a week. Boy, do they love it! It's a special treat to them. I think I'll add a little melted cheese next time. They'll be beside themselves.

Thanks Linda for your help with Raw foods! I'm currently switching over to the Primal. I've never seen Rudy eat so fast! It's gone in seconds!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I've tried giving Sam hard boiled yokes and scrambled eggs, everytime he throws up. I may try the egg powder.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's so great Cindy. I think that's the only difference between the brothers, Rudy is picky and Scudder is a piggy!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor sam!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Poor Sam he must be allergic to eggs.

They baled corn fields all around my subdivision last week and I think it has got the best of me, one of the many things that I am allergic to is corn, I think I might of had some type of seziure Saturday either from the fever starting or the corn. My husband said he has dust on his truck, and I was outside on the deck last week.

Allergies are a pain in the butt, that's why I was wondering about the egg white, I don't want to cause Preston or the boys a problems.

So far on the big list it is leaning to just the york not the white. Some are saying they also include the whites, but most don't stating that it could cause allergies. So I think I am staying with one scramble york a day for my boys.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I give my boys 1/2 a hard-boiled egg yolk every day. I asked how much I should give and how long many months ago on the big Hav boards, and the answers I got back were essentially to give it for their lifetime. There was an article posted here on the forum awhile back about eggs too - I think I remember that there might be possible problems if you discontinue the egg because of the drop in cholesterol in the dog's system. So, I guess I am afraid to stop cold turkey. 

Does anyone know how slowly to taper off the egg if discontinuing?

Also, when I gave Lincoln the whites as a puppy, he would vomit - I think they are fairly difficult to digest. So, no more whites...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver loves eggs
Jane how is Lincoln doing? Better I hope
Sally


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, *I am just guessing *based on info I've read from those who pushed egg yolks and those who say it isn't necessary, but I would think you should be OK in stopping the egg yolk after you know the growth plates have closed. Obviously, Lincoln is there, but Scout is probably not quite there yet. You can just decrease the amount slowly until you eliminate it completely.

In all honesty, I don't know what to think about the background behind the yolks, especially if you do/don't know about CD in your dog's family. If there is a history, then, it may be worth the while to keep feeding it. If there isn't, then you may be able to eliminate it. I wish we had some all-around answers on this topic.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly!

Hi Sally, I posted an update on the "Lincoln's skin infection" thread yesterday. I am discouraged that he is still scratching and having new eruptions. I am beginning to open my mind to the possibility of a food allergy - I am suspecting chicken.

I'm trying to figure out what to do about it now....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jane,

Why do you suspect Chicken?

If I were you, I would talk to your vet about going on a very simple prepared food for a few weeks to clear it up. Normally, they suggest boiled chicken and rice, but maybe you could do a lean beef and rice until it clears up.

It is hard to ascertain what food could be causing it with kibble, because there is SO much in it. Did you say he was fine when you had him on homecooked?

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was giving Ricky a whole, scrambled egg once or twice/week, for a few months, but since, I'll cook an egg or two for the both of them maybe every week. It's not often, but I'm not sure I should be giving this to them every day. 

I've also heard both sides, so I stay somewhere in the middle and feed the boys an egg now and again.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Jane,
> 
> Why do you suspect Chicken?
> 
> ...


Hi Kara,

I suspect chicken because I returned to feeding him a chicken-based kibble (plus chicken breast chunks) after my homecooking stint. I abandoned homecooking because I got tired of giving butt baths all the time - I guess my two boys have sensitive tummies. 

Lincolns' brother also developed an allergy to lamb and poultry around 6 mos. ago. I agree that it would be hard to determine what he is allergic to with a kibble with multiple ingredients. The vet (we go to the same vet, actually!) told her to put him on a homecooked diet of sweet potato (or potato) and rabbit (or venison) for 6 weeks; after 3 weeks, his allergy symptoms cleared up. I guess the idea is to feed them a protein they have not been exposed to or have potentially developed a sensitivity to. And, no grains, since those are also common allergens.

I posted more details on the "Lincoln's skin infection" thread. Sorry - I didn't mean to hijack this thread on eggs! :focus:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

reece said:


> I have been scrambling the egg york only, I didn't know if they would like them hard boiled. Truth be told I hate the smell of them hard boiled. You can get the powder egg york from the http://www.eggstore.com/poweggyol.html it does cost more than buying eggs and for me I have more time than money so I will just buy them and cook.
> 
> I was also warned the once you start you cannot stop, I 'm not sure if it is just on dogs like Preston or if it applies weather they have CD or not.
> 
> ...


From what I've read if you suddenly stop eggs with legs like Preston has, you can make him worse. I think when we feed yolks it takes over for the body and a sudden stop doesn't give the dog time to start producing it on it's own.
Now remember, that's what I've heard. Don't place bets on it but if it was me, I wouldn't suddenly stop the eggs in case it's correct.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

reece said:


> Jan is who was kind enough to give me information, I am sure when she see this she will tell us as much as she knows. I have to say all Doc did was asked if he was on eggs in the Preston legs thread. This is the exact reason I don't like or trust most doctors, they have information that could help but it's like pulling teeth to get it out of them.
> 
> I am sure that you could go to google and type in feeding havanese eggs and get lots of information. But write now I have fever 103.5 and I having trouble concentrating. So I will in a few days when I feel better and let you know what I found out.
> 
> ...


((((((((((((((Paige))))))))))))))) I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> I've tried giving Sam hard boiled yokes and scrambled eggs, everytime he throws up. I may try the egg powder.


If that doesn't work, try liver.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

reece said:


> Poor Sam he must be allergic to eggs.
> 
> They baled corn fields all around my subdivision last week and I think it has got the best of me, one of the many things that I am allergic to is corn, I think I might of had some type of seziure Saturday either from the fever starting or the corn. My husband said he has dust on his truck, and I was outside on the deck last week.
> 
> ...


Holy cow, that allergy takes out at least half of the store for you  There is corn syrup in darn near everything, even lunchmeat. I hope you feel better soon. Next year when they do the fields, take a vacation!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paige, I have corn allergies too. I don't worry too much about if corn oil or corn starch is in things (although I try to avoid processed foods if I can) but I def avoid whole corn and corn chips and stuff like that. If I go to a mexican resturant and eat the bowl of chips I am puffy and achy for two weeks. I can only imagine how good I would feel if I did avoid everything I was allergic too. 

I agree with Jan- next year take a vacation when they down the fields.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I went to the doctor yesterday and she called the poison control center to find a fever reducer I could take, and they said that if you are allergic to corn or wheat, which is what is used to hold the tablet together. That advil or tylenol caplets were the best to take. I know there are others on the forum with food allergies, maybe this could help you out.

The Pharmacy said there wasn't a antibotic that doesn't contain either wheat or corn.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am starting to get confused on this tread - it must be that I need coffee. Are we talking about people or dogs allergies????
If you are looking for people I might be able to help. I am highly allergic to MOST antibiotics, hives really really bad. One that I HAVE been able to take is Levaquin. dont know if this helps, cause dont know who we are really talking about. :brick:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What about the liquid fever reducers? The ones for kids???? Can't you just take those? 

Or the liquid antibiotics?

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

On the topic of eggs, I cooked Biscuit a little omelette last night for his beeday, and he gobbled it down. So far so good. And this is the dog who turns down bully sticks and dog cookies! I'm now going to make one every week.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, back to eggs....I managed to SLIP some raw egg into ricotta last night and Guccho ate it. She has been turning down cooked eggs, so maybe raw is the way to go?

I will try an omelet too, with lotsa cheese...and make myself one while I'm at it! ound: 

What type of cookies do you make for him?

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

We have a new super-gourmet petstore nearby (these people also own a gourmet grocery) and they were homemade there. They were in the shape of a Scottie and SO cute. Biscuit just kinda mouthed it and carried it around, but wouldn't eat it. Two bucks later , lol . . .


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie and Austin love eggs...however Austin does a huge...uke: within 5 minutes of eating them...of course they come up in their whole form.....then Ollie gets his leftovers - then it's my turn to...uke: :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I am starting to get confused on this tread - it must be that I need coffee. Are we talking about people or dogs allergies????
> If you are looking for people I might be able to help. I am highly allergic to MOST antibiotics, hives really really bad. One that I HAVE been able to take is Levaquin. dont know if this helps, cause dont know who we are really talking about. :brick:


Laurie,

I am also highly allergic to antibiotics. A couple of years ago my doctor gave me an antibiotic and a steroid at the same time. I became deathly (really) ill.
I was hospitalized - I had hives so bad they had to sedate me for days - because the itching was so severe.

I went in the doctors office for a blister on the back of my heel. I had a blister and I wore a black sock - the dye from the sock got into the blister and into my blood stream - that's why he gave me the antibiotic and the steroid at the same time. Then that's when all h.... broke loose - hives, throwing up, etc.

I built up a toxin in the colon - and was sooo sick. They called in an Infectious Disease Doctor and he told me to stay off antibiotics as much as possible AND IF I HAVE TO TAKE THEM I MUST TAKE FLAGYL (NAME OF MED) WITH IT.

He supported me taking Echinacea when possible - I find this works on most colds, etc.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marie, I know howyou feel, it is very hard causeyou just cant afford to get sick! I did got to an allergist to try and get ideas on what I would do if I were in an emergency situation. she gave me some ideas on meds I should try but also said that if I have to be hospitalized, they could"desinsitize" me to certain meds. Thankfully I have not needed that, but at least I know it is an option. Good luck with your allergies too!!


----------

